# 2023 Trek Madone - the new rocketship!



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Morning all, the new Madone is finally live for your viewing pleasure. If there are any questions, I'd be happy to answer them!

See it online here or check out our blog about the bike here.


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

Ugly.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Just wait till you see it in RED!!!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the post, @[email protected] 

I love the lines. it looks fast standing still.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

duriel said:


> Just wait till you see it in RED!!!


Everything is faster in red, right?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Josh Patterson said:


> Thanks for the post, @[email protected]
> 
> I love the lines. it looks fast standing still.


Absolutely! 

Speaking of the lines, it reminds me a lot of the concept we created a while back - note the open seat tube design.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks like a potential seat mast failure event in the making. And Ugly.


----------

